# Discussing a 2yr old article (From:role, capabilities, structure, and Regimental System for Canada's



## MilEME09 (5 Feb 2015)

> Christie Blatchford: Reserve budgets slashed by almost 25 per cent despite Harper's order to avoid front-line reductions
> 
> Reserve budgets slashed despite Harper's order
> 
> ...



http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/02/15/christie-blatchford-reserve-budgets-slashed-by-almost-25-per-cent-despite-harpers-order-to-avoid-front-line-reductions/


I had to laugh at the pictures used, how long ago was EX Raging Wolf?


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2015)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> I had to laugh at the pictures used, how long ago was EX Raging Wolf?


If I had to guess by the date of the article, 2012 or 2013?


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (5 Feb 2015)

Don't know if I am the only one who picked up on this: Look at the caption at the bottom of the second picture in the National Post article (picture of three soldiers in the woods). It reads "Leading Chef Matthew Jones from HMS Liverpool kisses his girlfriend Sophie Bates after the ship returned to it's base in Portsmouth, southern England November 7, 2011. The warship returned home to Portsmouth on Monday after more than seven months working as part of NATO operations off the coast of Libya."

Its hilarious. Talk about bad editing.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Feb 2015)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> If I had to guess by the date of the article, 2012 or 2013?



Way off the mark  We lost the Cougar around 15 +\-  years ago, IIRC.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2015)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Way off the mark  We lost the Cougar around 15 +\-  years ago, IIRC.


Holy crap - that's WAY old, even for an article written in 2012-13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (5 Feb 2015)

MilEME09 said:
			
		

> http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/02/15/christie-blatchford-reserve-budgets-slashed-by-almost-25-per-cent-despite-harpers-order-to-avoid-front-line-reductions/
> 
> 
> I had to laugh at the pictures used, how long ago was EX Raging Wolf?



Despite what the Toronto Bows and Buttons Brigade might say, Reserve Units aren't frontline.


----------



## Monsoon (5 Feb 2015)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Despite what the Toronto Bows and Buttons Brigade might say, Reserve Units aren't frontline.


True: everyone knows the frontline is located at Petawawa, Valcartier, Edmonton, Shilo, Gagetown and Kingston.


----------



## Kirkhill (5 Feb 2015)

hamiltongs said:
			
		

> True: everyone knows the frontline is located at Petawawa, Valcartier, Edmonton, Shilo, Gagetown and Kingston.



I thought it was at 101 Colonel By.


----------

